# * WARNING: net.eth1 has started, but is inactive[solved]

## danielLIU

everytime when I restart the system, I get this message: * WARNING: net.eth1 has started, but is inactive. but the network is ok. I can connect to the internet. I know this is not a problem. but I don't want to see this. below is my system conf info.

daniel@T41 ~ $ sudo lspci|grep net -i

 *Quote:*   

> 02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EP Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Mobile) (rev 03)
> 
> 02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

 

daniel@T41 ~ $ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
update_config=1

ctrl_interface_group=0

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

country=zh_CN

network={

        ssid="daniel"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=WPA2

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

        priority=5

        psk=18349a0c43190a2cee743f644eaf60201373e3f35c3c02b6030e8db9d53b360f

}
```

daniel@T41 ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_eth1="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

# eth1 => 02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

config_eth1="172.16.20.19 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 172.16.20.255"

config_ppp0="ppp"

associate_timeout_ppp0=30

link_ppp0="eth1"

plugins_ppp0="pppoe"

username_ppp0='302223934558'

password_ppp0='df6tfss6'

pppd_ppp0="updetach

        noauth

        defaultroute

        ipcp-accept-remote

        ipcp-accept-local

        holdoff 3

        lcp-echo-interval 15

        lcp-echo-failure 3"

depend_ppp0(){

        need net.eth1

}

dns_servers_ppp0="202.106.0.20"

# eth0 => 02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EP Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Mobile) (rev 03)

config_eth0="null"
```

daniel@T41 ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Unmounting network filesystems ...
> 
>  * Bringing down interface ppp0
> ...

 I'm using baselayout 2.0.1, openrc-0.6.0-r1

Could any one help me  to get rid of this message?

I didn't emerge rp-pppoe on my system

daniel@T41 /usr/portage/distfiles $ cat /var/lib/portage/world

```
app-accessibility/espeak

app-admin/eselect

app-admin/sudo

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-dicts/stardict

app-doc/php-docs

app-i18n/enca

app-i18n/fcitx

app-misc/colordiff

app-portage/eix

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-portage/layman

app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp

app-text/wgetpaste

dev-haskell/iconv

dev-java/ibm-jre-bin

dev-lang/php

dev-php5/ZendOptimizer

dev-util/ccache

dev-util/subversion

gnome-extra/zenity

mail-client/mutt

mail-mta/msmtp

media-fonts/acroread-asianfonts

media-fonts/mathematica-fonts

media-fonts/wqy-bitmapfont

media-fonts/wqy-microhei

media-fonts/wqy-unibit

media-fonts/wqy-zenhei

media-libs/exiftool

media-libs/flac

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-sound/mac

media-sound/shntool

media-video/gnome-mplayer

media-video/mplayer

net-dialup/ppp

net-dialup/wvdial

net-ftp/lftp

net-ftp/proftpd

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-misc/memcached

net-print/cups-pdf

net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware

net-wireless/wireless-tools

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

sys-apps/hal

sys-apps/slocate

sys-apps/usb_modeswitch

sys-boot/grub

sys-fs/ntfs3g

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-process/dcron

virtual/poppler-utils

www-plugins/adobe-flash

www-plugins/swfdec-mozilla

www-servers/apache

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-apps/xdm

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-misc/googleearth
```

daniel@T41 ~ $ emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r2 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r2-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1700MHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1
> ...

 Last edited by danielLIU on Mon Feb 01, 2010 1:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# rc-update show

# cat /etc/rc.conf

```

----------

## danielLIU

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # rc-update show
> ...

 

daniel@T41 ~ $ grep -i ppp /usr/src/linux/.config

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_PPP=m
> 
> CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y
> 
> CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y
> ...

 

daniel@T41 ~ $ sudo rc-update show *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>               urandom |                                           boot
> 
>          termencoding |                                           boot
> ...

 daniel@T41 ~ $ cat /etc/rc.conf *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Global OpenRC configuration settings
> 
> # Set to "YES" if you want the rc system to try and start services
> ...

 

----------

## pigeon768

This is the expected behavior. I wouldn't think there would be an option to change it.

You could probably find the 'ewarn' line in /etc/init.d/net.lo and change it to something less offensive.

----------

## d2_racing

Try this inside /etc/rc.conf

```

rc_hotplug="!net.eth1"
```

----------

## krinn

this is just expect behavior.

This is because you use a software to check the card readiness, cable plug & ready to function, so when you start it just inform you that the card is now start and not yet ready.

Once cable is plug or few seconds the tool will recheck cable state and advertise that eth1 is now ready (or up).

Tools like ifplugd do issue this kind of warning. (and this is also why you have the backgrounding message)

----------

## danielLIU

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Try this inside /etc/rc.conf
> 
> ```
> 
> rc_hotplug="!net.eth1"
> ...

 

I changed rc_hotplug="!net.eth1" in /etc/rc.conf

I still get the same message.

net.eth1 is the wireless connection. anyway, I know now this is normal. doesn't matter now. thanks for the help guys.

daniel@T41 ~ $ tail -n 60 /var/log/rc.log

 *Quote:*   

> rc default logging started at Mon Feb  1 09:21:11 2010
> 
>  * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...
> 
>  * Detaching to start `/usr/bin/dbus-daemon' ... 	[ ok ]
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

No problem.

----------

